# For Kolkata guys..whre i can get 7750 at cheapest rate????



## sayan8 (Oct 16, 2012)

Please tell me where i can get 7750 for my freind at cheapest rate in chandni chowk......
please tell the shop address...........


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 16, 2012)

Chandni chowk is in Delhi?


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Chandni chowk is in Delhi?



no no ,,, in kolkata there also a chdni chowk........


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ohk lol


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2012)

Try MD Computers, vedant, arihant infotech.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 16, 2012)

in md , it cost 6.7k............

but i bought it at 6.2k before from shop which i forgot its location...............


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 16, 2012)

why are you making two threads
here


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 16, 2012)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> why are you making two threads
> here



That is PSU and this is GPU..........


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 17, 2012)

@d6bmg  Can u tell me where is balaji located????


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 20, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> @d6bmg  Can u tell me where is balaji located????



wikimapia / google maps?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2012)

@sayan8, if you are coming by Metro ,come out through the metro outlet/entry-exit besides *Ganesh Chandra Avenue*, you should move through the footpath(no need to cross the road,just on the opposite side of the road and CORNER side of the metro outlet/entry-exit from where you come up is *"SUPREME TECHNOLOGIES"*).
Move along *G.C.Avenue* keeping the Road to your *RIGHT*,treading along the footpath  you'll find "Eastern Logica Infoway"; "Saboo computers"; A small "SONY" showroom shop(SHOWROOM-selling LAPTOPS) also "Exide Batteries" etc. various shops all on your *LEFT* side. Move a little  further end along this footpath where you will find *"BALAJI"*....


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 20, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> @sayan8, if you are coming by Metro ,come out through the metro outlet/entry-exit besides *R.N. Mukherjee Rd.*, you should move through the footpath(no need to cross the road,just on the opposite side of the road and CORNER side of the metro outlet/entry-exit from where you come up is *"SUPREME TECHNOLOGIES"*).
> Move along *R.N. Mukherjee road* keeping the Road to your *RIGHT*,treading along the footpath  you'll find "Eastern Logica Infoway"; "Saboo computers"; A small "SONY" showroom shop(SHOWROOM-selling LAPTOPS) also "Exide Batteries" etc. various shops all on your *LEFT* side. Move a little  further end along this footpath where you will find *"BALAJI"*....



Hey, thnx a ton  ... smone told its at gc avenue near asus service centre 
is it that balaji..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2012)

^^Extremely sorry bro. for wrong info on the road.I just messed up.
-edited.

It should be *G.C.Avenue* instead of *R.N.Mukherjee Rd*.
Other locations are O.K.




sayan8 said:


> Hey, thnx a ton  ... smone told its at gc avenue near asus service centre
> is it that balaji..


Actually moving down further from Balaji,you will come to *G.C.Avenue + Bentinck St.* Crossing,and the continuation of G.C. Avenue is R.N. Mukherjee Rd.---> which starts after the crossing.
RASHI PERIPHERALS (Service center for ASUS/ECS, etc.) is located on the opposite side of R.N.Mukherjee Rd(19,R.N.Mukherjee Rd,Ground Floor,Eastern Building,Kolkata-700001;besides ALLAHABAD BANK), *which is not so near nor that much far *from Balaji.

Suntronics,Supertronics,Mark Infotech(mainly AMD Retailer) are some of the IT shops situated nearer to RASHI.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 20, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Extremely sorry bro. for wrong info on the road.I just messed up.
> -edited.
> 
> It should be *G.C.Avenue* instead of *R.N.Mukherjee Rd*.
> ...





thnk u my friend...


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Extremely sorry bro. for wrong info on the road.I just messed up.
> -edited.
> 
> It should be *G.C.Avenue* instead of *R.N.Mukherjee Rd*.
> ...



just stumbled across this thread and found this useful info .. thanks a lot


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 21, 2012)

^^Most welcome and pleasure my FRIEND,topgear

*Mark Infotech* ,is the shop from which I bought my ASSEMBLED PC (AMD chipset;AMD CPU;AMD origin) on July 2007.

Now it has gone quite a few iterations(with increase in my expenditure after my initial  budget allocations...)


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sayan how is the performance of HD 7750 in gaming


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

why not read some reviews/benchmarks of HD7750.


----------

